

Ask HN: How to spell check HTML pages? - proee

Is there a way to enable a web browser's built in spell checker to run on the entire page as opposed to just a form element?  I'm specifically looking for a way to pull up an HTML document that I've created and see if there are any spelling errors on the page.  I've seen some sites that will parse your page and give you a report, but that seems overly complicated.  I'm looking for something like a bookmarklet or grease script.<p>What methods do you use to spell check pages that have mixed code and content (i.e. web templates)
======
slater
Sorta, kinda: <http://spellbound.sourceforge.net/requests> (search for
bookmarklet)

The steps seem to be:

1) Install Spellbound

2) Hit the bookmarklet to set the whole page to designMode

3) Start SpellBound

~~~
proee
I found a post where a guy is using a simple javascript call to place the page
in designMode and in the latest version of FF the spell checker is invoked.
The only catch is you have to visually scan down the page to find your errors
(which is tedious if there is lots of text. Would be nice to have a sidebar or
floating menu to assist.

Also, the design mode adds in some formatting which is not so great if you're
saving it back to the original source.

"javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true';%20document.designMode='on';%20void%200"

------
Pipedreamergrey
If you had read through the top headlines on Hacker News before asking, you
would already have the answer: <http://spellr.us/>

